# tal vez



## Laia

Hola,

estic estudiant (aaai) i m'estic posant nerviosa davant algunes faltes d'ortografia impressionants que hi ha en el meu llibre de text (escrit per professors d'universitat, i per tant, suposadament seriós).

Què opineu d'utilitzar "tal vegada" com en castellà "tal vez"? Fins on jo entenc, "tal vez" en català s'hauria de dir "potser" o quelcom semblant, no? El que passa és que estic una mica saturada i ja començo a dubtar de tot...

Mireu això:
"D'aquest estudi es deriva que *tal vegada* els subjectes principiants aprecien més les variacions superficials, però no l'estructura profunda del problema."

Si us plau, digueu-me que no sóc una paranoica i que realment aquest "tal vegada" no pinta res en aquesta frase... o acabaré embogint...

merci

Laia


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> Mireu això:
> "D'aquest estudi es deriva que *tal vegada* els subjectes principiants aprecien més les variacions superficials, però no l'estructura profunda del problema."


Hola, Laia,

Doncs no entenc res de la frase aquesta , però _tal vegada_ sí que és correcte. Vol dir, com dius, _potser_. Mira el que diu el diccionari:

_*10* * tal vegada*  Potser._ 

El que passa és que no el fem servir quan parlem normalment. A mi em sembla una forma una mica més culta, però potser només són impressions meves.  No sé si ve del castellà, quan pugui ho miraré; potser sí. Jo no ho faig servir mai, vaja, i tampoc conec ningú que ho digui. Només ho he sentit en alguns periodistes de la tele, que volen parlar com si en sabessin molt i després fan com aquests profes d'universitat que se les vanten de cultes i patam, en deixen anar cada una que arrencaries a córrer. (Ui, és que tinc el dia girat...)

Que vagin molt bé els exàmens, que estem igual!


----------



## betulina

Hola altra vegada,

Mira, m'he agafat un petit descans i ho he buscat al diccionari etimològic (quins descansos, jo, també...  ). Diu moltes coses, però comença així (i em sembla que ens hi sentirem identificades):

"Certs parlants del català central tenen la sensació que la locució _tal vegada_ per 'potser', 'per ventura', és poc castissa." 

Diu que va per ambients, que "no hi ha dubte que ha estat sempre més vivaç en els parlars de l'O. [l'oest??] del català (i més en port., _tal vez_, i en cast. d'Amèrica, que en el central de Castella)". A Barcelona i rodalia no s'ha sentit mai gaire.

També diu que els valencians diuen _tal volta_ i que també hi ha _per ventura_, que situa més a les Illes. 

Salut!


----------



## Laia

O sigui que sí que es pot dir... vaja. M'he quedat _amb el moc penjant_.
 



			
				betulina said:
			
		

> Que vagin molt bé els exàmens, que estem igual!


 
betulina: ens aniran bé, a les dues.  

salut (i bons aliments)


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> Hola altra vegada,
> 
> Mira, m'he agafat un petit descans i ho he buscat al diccionari etimològic (quins descansos, jo, també...  ). Diu moltes coses, però comença així (i em sembla que ens hi sentirem identificades):
> 
> "Certs parlants del català central tenen la sensació que la locució _tal vegada_ per 'potser', 'per ventura', és poc castissa."
> 
> Diu que va per ambients, que "no hi ha dubte que ha estat sempre més vivaç en els parlars de l'O. [l'oest??] del català (i més en port., _tal vez_, i en cast. d'Amèrica, que en el central de Castella)". A Barcelona i rodalia no s'ha sentit mai gaire.
> 
> També diu que els valencians diuen _tal volta_ i que també hi ha _per ventura_, que situa més a les Illes.
> 
> Salut!


 
Uau...
betulina... als teus peus!!


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> O sigui que sí que es pot dir... vaja. M'he quedat _amb el moc penjant_.



hahahhaa això sí que no ho havia sentit mai! 

Sort!


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> hahahhaa això sí que no ho havia sentit mai!
> 
> Sort!


 
No m'ho crec!!

De fet és molt gràfic. Te'n recordes, del Dr. Slump, de l'Arale? Quan de cop i volta algú feia o deia alguna cosa i que de sobte a l'altre li queia el moc (toing!) i tot seguit acostumaven a caure a terra (dish!)?

Ve a ser una cosa similar... jeje


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> No m'ho crec!!
> 
> De fet és molt gràfic. Te'n recordes, del Dr. Slump, de l'Arale? Quan de cop i volta algú feia o deia alguna cosa i que de sobte a l'altre li queia el moc (toing!) i tot seguit acostumaven a caure a terra (dish!)?
> 
> Ve a ser una cosa similar... jeje



 I tant, mític! O la gota de suor pels cabells i la mirada amb els ulls mig tancats! hahaha 
Però l'Arare no deia "tal vegada"... deia "bona minyona? bona minyona! bona minyona!"  (no em preguntis a què ve, ara, això... època d'estrès fluint de mi...)


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> I tant, mític! O la gota de suor pels cabells i la mirada amb els ulls mig tancats! hahaha
> Però l'Arare no deia "tal vegada"... deia "bona minyona? bona minyona! bona minyona!"  (no em preguntis a què ve, ara, això... època d'estrès fluint de mi...)


 
Veig que estem fatal per la vila del pingüí (jo també, jo també), en fi, gràcies per tot!!


----------



## Eroldan

A Eivissa deim "tal volta"


----------



## Tomby

Laia said:


> ..."D'aquest estudi es deriva que tal vegada els subjectes principiants aprecien més les variacions superficials, però no l'estructura profunda del problema."...Laia





betulina said:


> ...També diu que els valencians diuen _tal volta_ i que també hi ha _per ventura_, que situa més a les Illes...


 
Normalment diem "*a vegades*" i sovint no pronunciant la "d" intervocálica: "_a vegaes_".  
Salutacions!


----------



## betulina

Tombatossals said:


> Normalment diem "*a vegades*" i sovint no pronunciant la "d" intervocàlica: "_a vegaes_".
> Salutacions!



Hola, Tombatossals!

Sí, és cert, he sentit moltes vegades la pronunciació de "_vegaes_", però això de "a vegades" ho dieu per dir "potser"? 

Salut!


----------



## Tomby

Hola Betulina!
"Potser" també es diu, ni més ni menys que "a vegades", però ja saps la tendència que tenim a no pronunciar les "d" intervocáliques finals, a exagerar les "r" finals, etc. Per exemple, a València gairebé pronuncien les "g" com les "ch" castellanes: "el meu [chermá]" en lloc de pronunciar la "g" com es pronúncia a Catalunya i a vàries comàrques de Castelló (la meva terra natal). En fi, hauria molt que parlar. Del que no hi ha dubte és que es tracta de la mateixa llengua.
Salutacions!


----------



## betulina

Sí, el que em sorprèn és que utilitzeu l'expressió "a vegades" com a sinònim de "potser"... a mi em sonen amb un significat diferent.  

I "a voltes" també es diu, no, per això?

Salut!


----------



## Tomby

Disculpa, però m'hauré expressat malament. No he volgut dir que "a vegades" sigui sinònim de "potser". No, ni de bon tros.
Fins aviat! 
EDITO:
P.S.- "A voltes" si que pot ser sinònim, segons el context, de "a vegades". 
TT.


----------



## betulina

Ah, entesos!  No ens havíem entès, ara ja em queda clar. 

Gràcies, Tomabatossals!


----------



## Xerinola

Ei Laia,
No sé si arribo tard a la discussió però jo tenia una professora de traducció que sempre li agradava molt utilitzar "tal vegada" com a sinònim de "potser". Pel que entenc jo, la teva frase també utilitza tal vegada en el sentit de potser o segurament.
A mi tampoc m'agrada dir "tal vegada", però...existeix en català.

Fins ara maca!
X:


----------



## Laia

Gràcies a tots... per mi va ser tot un descobriment això de _tal vegada_, sincerament, jeje


----------

